# Erfahrungen mit dem Cooler Master Nepton 120XL?



## Todesdrohne35 (12. Juni 2015)

Hi
Ich habe einen etwa 3 Jahre alten Office-schwachen Multimedia PC in meinem Zimmer und wollte da mir im Urlaub mein Laptop eingegangen ist diesen etwas aufrüsten um ihn zu übertakten da der Medion-Kühler schlecht ist. Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß ob diese Wakü gut ist.
LG im Voraus Todesdrohne35


----------



## zampano006 (14. Juni 2015)

also ich kann dir zu deinem speziellen produkt nichts sagen, allerdings habe ich den coolermaster seidon 120V im pc. das ist vermutlich eine etwas schlechtere version, die auch nur mit einem lüfter geliefert wird. 

vorweg: der mitgelieferte lüfter war sehr laut, weshalb ich einen arctic-f12-lüfter draufgemacht habe, den ich noch rumliegen hatte.
die temperaturen sind aber wesentlich niedriger als bei meinem alten billig-luftkühler. 

vorher: idle 42C, load (übertaktet, @1,45V, prime 95+ msi kombustor) 70C, was auch das limit meines CPUs ist.
nachher: idle 33-36C, load 55C

die lautstärke hat eine interessantere entwicklung gemacht:
im idle ist die pumpe leicht hörbar, weshalb der pc jetzt im idle etwas lauter ist.
unter load ist die wakü wesentlich leiser als die alte luftkühlung.

da ich wie gesagt vermute dass der nepton 120xl eine etwas bessere version meiner wakü ist, wirst du damit wahrscheinlich gute ergebnisse erzielen.
bist du dir sicher dass du nicht eine luftkühlung der selben preisklasse haben willst? laut diversen youtube-videos sollen luftkühler um die 80euro extrem leistungsstark sein.

ich hoffe dass dieser text dir etwas hilft.


----------

